# Want a 32'' LED TV



## jkultimate (Oct 17, 2014)

1. Budget?

*Under 30k
*
2. Display type and size?

*LED - 32''*
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

*Watching movies, NO GAMING.
*
4. Ports Required?

*HDMI, USB, LAN (If any in budget)
*
5. Preferred choice of brand?

*Sony or LG (No SAMSUNG Please. Hate oversaturated TV)
*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

*Nope*

7. Any other info that you want to share.

*Have a HD setup box here. So want to watch HD channels. 
USB HD movies watching. (.MP4 format)
Suggest a SMART TV/Internet connectivity TV if in budget.
*


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2014)

Look for LG 32LB582B though it is not full HD.


----------



## natalie (Feb 7, 2015)

*Want a 32 LED TV*

all lcd/led tv have uneven backlight issues.  if this bothers you i suggest going for a plasma.this LG doesnt even shoot 3D.


----------

